# The fahaka puffer thread



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

this thread is for everything fahaka puffer


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

her is a fahaka puffed up


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

paddy in his new planted 180 gallon tank 
enjoy its a little shaky 
YouTube - Fahaka puffer 180 gallon planted tank


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Can't wait to get my Fahaka.......

About 2 more month..


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

fyi there are baby fahakas at island pets in richmond for 50 bucks
they have a congo puffer too same price


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

fahakas are great fish to have


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm not even going to look at any pet store till I have my tank and sump all up and running so I can leave the pet store with one. 

I'm more so hoping I'll be able to rescue rather than buy one since all my fish I own are rescues and I kinda like the feeling you get from giving them a good home.


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

Does Paddy try to eat those neons(?) you have in there? I just put a shoal of 20 white clouds in with Bubbles hoping they were too small for him to see as food. It has been a day and a half and he hasn't managed to catch one. When he lunges at them they school up and he gets confused and stops chasing. I am hoping they will eat all the crumbs he leaves behind.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i have 30 neons he will eat slowly. in a well planted tank it seems to be no problems yet.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

can a fahaka growth stunt in a well planted 180 . paddy has alot of room to still swim around butt i would say 30 our 40 percent of the tank is planted thou


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i think paddy will be just fine dude. he seems to be very happy in your tank that you have!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

ya i think so too


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I took out one of my big pieces of driftwood to give Homer more swimming room. Generally fahakas will not eat feeders because they are not piscavores. Also it bothers me when I hear a store has a bunch of babies in a tank for sale. Fahakas do not like each other at all. Homer is missing three quaters of his top fin from being kept in a tank with others at the lfs. Nevermind the fact that most people who walk into an lfs have no clue what to do with a fahaka.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh and Ben just looked at your signature. You will have better luck breeding your crays in a tank bigger than a 10g. I used to use a 20g with moderate success, now I got them all in a 55g and prob have close to 50 or so plus babies. What kind of crays you breeding?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

is anybodys fahaka being a fussy eater . all my puffer wants is clams . he will not touch prawns , crab legs. only clams its a good thing butt not cheap


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

bummer your in east van. in victoria i just go and dig my own from the beach.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nanokid said:


> bummer your in east van. in victoria i just go and dig my own from the beach.


Are you freezing them first? If not your running a risk of bringing parasites into your tank.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

^^

Aside from that I was wondering if a "red tide" would affect the fish.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

does water changes grow fish faster our is this BS??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> does water changes grow fish faster our is this BS??????????????????????????????????????????


yes it does. lots of feedings (5X a day) and plenty of water changes.(50% every next day) will result in increased growth


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

why is that ?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so i feed my puffer every day for the last two years . should i slow down on the feeding


----------

